# waiting is so hard :(



## Kelloggs (Aug 15, 2011)

We have been approved since February and had a few possible links but all sizzled out. Always wanted a sibling group but a profile of a little boy came up who is currently 6 months old so decided to enquire. We have been chosen as the preferred family but he hasn't got a placement order yet but it's Due in middle of October.  We got told this almost 3 weeks ago so the wait is really hard as we don't know his name or what he looks like yet. Trying to stay level headed is extremely difficult as i want to feel happy that we could be matched with him but i don't want to get my hopes up. 

I almost wish they hadnt told us that we are the preferred family and just kept us on hold until the order was done! xxx


----------



## keemjay (Jan 19, 2004)

waiting is the worst  
try and just realy, really enjoy being a couple because it's never the same again!


kj x


----------



## Mummy DIY Diva (Feb 18, 2012)

This bit is the worst I  nearly lost the plot. Hope you  get  good  news very  soon  xx


----------



## becs40 (Apr 9, 2013)

Ah fingers crossed Kelloggs. We heard about our little man before placement order too, 4 months before and it was unbearable. But they linked us before po and agreed for us to fta once po was granted to avoid further delays to matching panel. We started intros the day after po and he came home 4 days later, 6 days before Xmas last year aged 6 months. Matching panel was Feb and he came with us which was great and adoption order granted in June so all done and dusted now. 
It was the hardest thing waiting those 4 months with lots of ups and downs but we couldn't have wished for anything better, he's amazing and worth every second of it all and more!


----------



## Kelloggs (Aug 15, 2011)

Thank you ladies  I only have another 2 weeks to wait til placement order. My social worker returns from holiday next week so I hope she can get us the CPR to read  

Becs did you go in for foster to adopt or did they suggest it with your little one?! X


----------



## Sq9 (Jan 15, 2013)

Waiting sucks but not long to go now


----------



## becs40 (Apr 9, 2013)

We had said through assessment we would be open to it so when we were linked with little man they agreed that's what we would do. We were all of the opinion that moving him as early as possible was in his best interests so that's why it was the agreed plan. I have to say it was brilliant for all of us. He wouldn't have come to us before 9 months because of panel dates and intros etc so those 3 months made a real difference for him. Moving at 6 months is hugely easier than 9 months which was why they were keen on doing it this way.


----------



## AoC (Oct 28, 2008)

Big hugs, Kellogs, that's so hard!  Not long now.    We've been approved since Feb, too.


----------



## Mumanddad (Apr 6, 2014)

Waiting is the tough part Kelloggs, we were first told about lo in April and told placement was likely to be end of June. Come mid June bm had found more family members to be assessed so 6 week delay. End of July we went to the medical advisors meeting with the view lo would get PO early August. However day after med advisor bm delayed again wanting a re-assessment on a family member so another 6 week delay. So now we were looking for placement late September. But at the last hearing only a few days ago bm again contested care plan and so now fingers crossed this is the final delay next hearing end so October, hoping to go to panel in November, but having already had one panel date cancelled we are finding it very hard to conceive that there could actually be an end in sight. Hopefully lo will be moving in before christmas but I can't get to excited yet as we have had so much heart ache already.
Sw really don't understand how emotional the ups and downs are, they shouldn't tell family's about children who have not got there care plan in place.

I hope you hear some good news soon 

Big hugs 
Becky x x


----------



## Kelloggs (Aug 15, 2011)

Becs that's lovely that you got to foster to adopt   Hope everything is going well for you all xx

Mumanddad, that sounds awful i hope that it doesn't get delayed anymore so that you can bring you LO home. We havent even considered the idea of the placement order being delayed but as he has lots of siblings we are hopeful that it will be straight forward for the placement order. xx


----------



## AoC (Oct 28, 2008)

I really feel for you all.    We've instructed our SW we won't be enquiring on any children who don't have a PO in place.  :-/


----------

